# was there ever a 54cm lemond?



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i just measured my 1999 lemond that had a '54cm' sticker on it when i bought nos but my measurement came out to 53 c-c. was the 54 measuring c-top of top tube? because c-to top of seat tube is 56!?

most of what i've found doesn't list any lemonds in 54 either.

thanks


----------

